Bitcoin's price collapsing and people can't trade because 2 big exchanges crashed - tareqak
======
romanovcode
Nothing is collapsing, it went down ~1k and now going back up. Just a regular
day in BTC.

------
tareqak
Original title: _Bitcoin 's price is collapsing and people can't trade because
2 big exchanges have crashed_

Techmeme summary: _Becky Peterson / Business Insider: Winklevoss' Gemini
exchange and Coinbase suffer extended service outages, citing “all-time high
traffic”; bitcoin dropped to $9.4K from all time high of ~$11.4K_

------
WhiteOwlLion
Coinbase had degraded service. One exchange can't build or crash the price.

~~~
djellybeans
This is one of the big differences between trading in 2013 and trading today.
It's not like with Mt. Gox where one exchange holds nearly all the cards. A
greater variety of services today can help Bitcoin users weather more
inconveniences.

------
bobbygoodlatte
Collapsing? The price is higher than it was 4 days ago...

edit: and now back above $10k

